# NEW FUP LIMITS from Beam:



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2014)

_[h=1]NEW FUP LIMITS from Beam:


Choose your speed plan[/h] _

_Unlimited Data Plans  _
_Charges in INR   _
PlanSpeedOld FUP Limit New FUP Limit Speed
        Post FUP MonthlyHalf
  	  YearlyYearly2 Years B-Max 410  1 Mbps 20 GB 30 GB  512 Kbps 410.00  2365.00  4500.00 NA  B-Max 615  4 Mbps 25 GB35 GB 786 Kbps  615.00  3380.00  6140.00  11050.00  B-Max 999  15 Mbps 50 GB60 GB 2 Mbps  999.00  5495.00  9990.00  17982.00 Hypersonic 2499  50 Mbps  100 GB  100 GB  6 Mbps  2499.00  13745.00  24990.00  44982.00 Hypersonic 2799  50 Mbps  200 GB  200 GB  6 Mbps  2799.00  15395.00 27990.00  50382.00 
 *Taxes applicable. Price plans are subject to change 

   -  Installation charges will apply depending on the plan chosen
    -  All plans are exclusive of taxes (service tax 12.36%)
    - Fair Usage Policy applies to all Plans
    - Table describes Fair Usage Policy by package with effect from 1st Aug '14



[h=3]*Fair Usage Policy (FUP)*[/h]
    While the packages have been designed to give unlimited broadband  experience to the subscribers, few customers may use excessive amount  of the data transfer, causing traffic congestion on the network. In  order not to impair the experience of other users, a Fair Usage Policy  is applied. The Fair Usage Policy is a mandate as per the TRAI (Telecom  Regulatory Authority of India) regulations. This helps to give the  desired internt usage experience to all users, especially since  broadband is a shared bandwidth experience and the over usage of a group  of customers must not affect the rest of the users. 

  NOTE: At the beginning of the next calendar month, the speed will  be automatically reset and increased back to the speeds as per  Subscribed Package.
    Please see the details of you package or contact our customer support on 040 66 27 27 27.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2014)

*B-Max 410 - *For Rs.410, they're giving 1 Mbps till 30GB? 

That's awesome..


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2014)

yep.. plenty much for online gaming.

not much for downloading though..


----------



## swatkats (Aug 1, 2014)

Is this really a Speed upgrade? These idiots tried to give BSNL Tariffs a Edge.

Beam Gets a Gibabyte for less than Rs.2, They should have given Good FUP like 80 Gb instead of throwing a bisket for barking customers which they treat like dogs.
Assuming they sell wish to sell a Gb for Rs.8 >> 8*60gb = 480 + 350 for that average 70-80 Gb post FUP @ 2Mbps = ~ 800 Rupees.
*Instead *they could have done 8*80 = ~ 650 + 350 for the average 70-80 Gb Post FUP @ 2Mbps = ~ 999 + S.T *> Justified.

*I know they are here to do business, but seriously bandwidth prices are falling heavily and they're getting a GB for ~ Rs 1.7 +p2p Caching+ Youtube caching.

They should have at least cared about users who want good FUP in this growing HD world.

End of the day its ACT anyway. *www.techenclave.com/community/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png

According to NTP [STRIKE]2015[/STRIKE] 2012, Minimum speeds have to be 2mbps from 2015 irrespective of what the post FUP is. So yes there would be a speed upgrade again in coming months. After full acquisition then you will See Real ACT, I bet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2014)

> According to NTP 2015, Minimum speeds have to be 2mbps irrespective of what the post FUP is. So yes there would be a speed upgrade again in coming months. After full acquisition then you will See Real ACT, I bet.



link please


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2014)

checkout the Hathway plans..you'll be blown away with the speed they are providing


----------



## swatkats (Aug 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> link please


Press Information Bureau English Releases

NTP 2012 Approved: Minimum broadband speed to be 2 Mbps, Roaming charges cancelled : NextBigWhat

2Mbps from 2015; 100mbps from 2020. According to NTP 2012.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2014)

swatkats said:


> According to NTP [STRIKE]2015[/STRIKE] 2012, Minimum speeds have to be 2mbps irrespective of what the post FUP is. So yes there would be a speed upgrade again in coming [STRIKE]months [/STRIKE] years. After full acquisition then you will See Real ACT, I bet.


Good to know.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> checkout the Hathway plans..you'll be blown away with the speed they are providing



Wut??

HD 3 Stream 	 50 Mbps.*1 Kbps* after10 GB 	 Unlimited 	Rs. 2999 	 Rs. 5699 	 Rs. 10999
 HD 4 Stream 	 50 Mbps.*1 Kbps* after10 GB 	 Unlimited 	Rs. 4499 	 Rs. 8599 	 Rs. 16499

NVM, that must be a typo.. BTW your mind will be blown by their downtime.


----------



## swatkats (Aug 1, 2014)

that's indeed a typo.

Fibre Broadband plans for Home Users (Colaba to Mahim, Sion to Antop Hill)


----------



## snap (Aug 1, 2014)

Well atleast beam is not counting uploads


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2014)

DAMN !!!
bsnl is looting us 

BSNL ULD 999 : 4mbps till 8gb..512kbps post FUP


----------



## swatkats (Aug 1, 2014)

snap said:


> Well atleast beam is not counting uploads


Lucky for seeders!

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> DAMN !!!
> bsnl is looting us
> 
> BSNL ULD 999 : 4mbps till 8gb..512kbps post FUP


Well BSNL gets 1 Gb for less than a 0.50P but because of worst organization of employees getting maximum benefits than customers. It sucks badly. Blame it on UPA 1 & 2. 

What beam offers with FUP they have the option to offer FUP FREE> But still they can offer same Beam plans all over Tier 1,2 & 3 Cities Rural it will be difficult and not feasible.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

imma gonna explore other local BB providers at my Kolkata home before settling for BSNL.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 2, 2014)

^Do you have ortel over there ?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

dunno.. will be shifting to a new locality shortly. i'll have to search a bit.. 

why? is Ortel good?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 2, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Wut??
> 
> HD 3 Stream 	 50 Mbps.*1 Kbps* after10 GB 	 Unlimited 	Rs. 2999 	 Rs. 5699 	 Rs. 10999
> HD 4 Stream 	 50 Mbps.*1 Kbps* after10 GB 	 Unlimited 	Rs. 4499 	 Rs. 8599 	 Rs. 16499
> ...




that's not a typo :/


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

abhidev said:


> that's not a typo :/



haainn?? 1kbps??


----------



## abhidev (Aug 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> haainn?? 1kbps??



ohh my bad...i checked the other link


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2014)

I want the last plan... and also a pet


----------



## swatkats (Aug 18, 2014)

Got a Call From Beam today asking for feedback on New FUP limits. She was So Excited while asking, I told her BSNL has same kind of FUP limits plans from last 6 months. 
I even made her acknowledge the same. HAHAAHA Poor Lady!


----------

